# Kayak



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm planning on making a kayak in my spare time when spring comes around. I have the plans drawn up and am planning on making a 1:12 model over the weekend to look for flaws with the design. My only question is, what kind of wood, and how thick, should I use for it? Any help you guys can give will be greatly apreciated.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, I do a lot of portaging so I can't use anything that's going to make it too heavy.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've been toying with the idea of building a layout boat and have found these sites pretty helpful.
www.duckboats.net
www.montanaboatbuilders.com (has good info about stitch and glue construction)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the links! When I get more time I'll search around 'em a bit.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's another link that may help...
http://www.clcboats.com/

What size/style kayak are you planning?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

11' recreational. I just need something small so I can take it to local lakes strapped to the top of my car.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

wood boats are heavy if you're serious I would try to make a frame and find some waterproof cloth material to stretch over the frame.

Otherwise you're in for some serious straining portageing a wood boat.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobm said:


> wood boats are heavy if you're serious I would try to make a frame and find some waterproof cloth material to stretch over the frame.
> 
> Otherwise you're in for some serious straining portageing a wood boat.


X2

I made a wood stip canoe six years ago.. it sure looks good hanging from the garage ceiling :roll: . to heavy to use alone uke: .. easy to damage even with the coat of fiberglass and resin on it. Buy a pre built one it ya wanna portage it by yourself.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Bob, is there any material you had in mind that would work best?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey alex get a conoe, or the boat i got. i no i spent alot it but if you save up some money. or a conoe.... i have not priced one so i could not tell you about that....... itchin to go fishin yet i dying sittin at home. couple more days 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My right arm's gettin' that good old flick twitch... Buffalo lake hasn't opened up yet, but when it does I'll be out with my rod & reel! But about the canoe... I hate 'em. I always have for soem reason, I love the kayak feel much better. I can turn my kayak on a dime and I'd be lucky to turn a conoe around a 30 foot circle, lol. I seem to get into a lot of sticky situations where I gotta back up or turn around really fast so I was the nice maneuverability of a kayak. Not to mention the fast that you look uberawesome walking down the street with a kayak under your arms and you look like a soccer family with a canoe (no offense to anyone who owns, likes or wants to get a conoe.)


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have it so bad that i have been sittin in my boat in the garage pretentin to fish....oooops did i say that out loud


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha, wow Tim... that's amazing. I'd have to say I'm starting to think you're crazy but then again we already knew that!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

so your tellin me that you dont whana go fishin with me  ..... :lol: get ready for alot of fishin alex and you will find out how crazy i am


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

PM Tallgrasser he has built a couple of canoe style boats that were made of wood and were light enough for one person to handle.
Or you could give him a call, Tom 773-3100 I am sure he would talk to you about it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, thanks Springer!

Tim, I know you're completely insane and that's the only way I'd have it! I can't be huntin' and fishin' with someone who's even romotely "normal."


----------

